# Summer Internships at PRG



## derekleffew (Jan 18, 2012)

As posted on another forum:

> PRG is actively seeking resumes from students interested in spending your summer in a fast paced production rental house environment working with the latest equipment and meeting lots of great people. PRG offers internships at all locations and in all disciplines of production.
> 
> Please contact Rich Rubin at [email protected] and submit your resume today!


A couple of CB members have done the internship program, and would likely be happy to answer questions.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 18, 2012)

I was actually at the Atlanta location yesterday but they told me they weren't accepting resumes at that time. Guess I should have said I was a student (I mean, what's a few months?).


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a friend who did the NY Scenic internship, and he now works for them full time, so I'd say it looks like a great way in.


----------



## ScottT (Jan 29, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I was actually at the Atlanta location yesterday but they told me they weren't accepting resumes at that time. Guess I should have said I was a student (I mean, what's a few months?).


 
Recent graduates have been allowed to apply in the past.


----------

